# Show off your Bettas



## waterfaller1

I know you have a few..:biggrin:
HM Plakat

HM Plakat

Orchid Crowntail


----------



## kcjenk42

This is Tesla


----------



## wicca27

here are 2 of the 3 i have.
male short fin


















female not sure what color she is (dont mind the snail in the last pic)


----------



## iLOVEnanos

Pretty bettas! Here is my guy!


----------



## NannerPudding

I haven't named him yet, but he really is that nice of a melon color in real life. Hopefully a good diet will help him color up even more.


----------



## VivaDaWolf

Showing off the latest addition!


----------



## ANBU




----------



## Kitsune_Gem

Here is my boy. 
Well one of my boys


----------



## Jaguar




----------



## Fishmommy

Nothing special but still a favorite.
Pooper Jr.



Sent from my gadget using Trippytalk HD


----------



## germanblueramlover

Just another regular betta: Marco, abandoned in a science classroom.

Please excuse the dirt: his tank is much nicer now


----------



## waterfaller1

Gorgeous..all of them!


----------



## Shangrila

VivaDaWolf said:


> Showing off the latest addition!


Wow! He is a beauty! Where did you get him?


----------



## Subtletanks91

Quick question. Are king betas the same as plakats. And dragon scale betas, they look like smal versions of plakat


----------



## RusselltheShihTzu

All of the Bettas are gorgeous and some of the tanks...oh, my! Here are my guys.

Little Willie then Finch then Si and, finally, Emerson.


----------



## VivaDaWolf

Plakat means short fin betta, like how they traditionally were instead of long heavy finnage in veiltails/halfmoons/etc... they have a small round tail
King betta is a petco term, where they are supposedly giants or half giants.. generall, they have wild type colouration and are plakats
Dragonscale is a type of colouration almost..where the scales are really thick with colour like you layered a lot of opaque paint on. Many dragonscales sold in retail are plakats ime- like in petsmart

using the examples
http://i.imgur.com/ZzV95Ft.jpg
mine boy, is a plakat..but he is also a halfmoon


http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=27640&stc=1&d=1303967855
dragonscale, you can see how its thickly layered on blue, like armor- hes not fully covered, you can see normal scales on the belly

http://i51.tinypic.com/2hejbsj.jpg
kiing betta..really big. and I have only seen plakat tails





Shangrila said:


> Wow! He is a beauty! Where did you get him?


petco actually!


----------



## Subtletanks91

VivaDaWolf said:


> Plakat means short fin betta, like how they traditionally were instead of long heavy finnage in veiltails/halfmoons/etc... they have a small round tail
> King betta is a petco term, where they are supposedly giants or half giants.. generall, they have wild type colouration and are plakats
> Dragonscale is a type of colouration almost..where the scales are really thick with colour like you layered a lot of opaque paint on. Many dragonscales sold in retail are plakats ime- like in petsmart
> 
> using the examples
> http://i.imgur.com/ZzV95Ft.jpg
> mine boy, is a plakat..but he is also a halfmoon
> 
> 
> http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=27640&stc=1&d=1303967855
> dragonscale, you can see how its thickly layered on blue, like armor- hes not fully covered, you can see normal scales on the belly
> 
> http://i51.tinypic.com/2hejbsj.jpg
> kiing betta..really big. and I have only seen plakat tails
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petco actually!



King betas I thought were plakats, because there huge and have the short tails. And I figured that the dragon scales at petsmart were plakats but there body structure Is to small, in a fight obviosly the king would win. I don't condone fitting it was just an example. So what are the true beta plakats. 

I seen king beta at a Lfs in sf not petco.


----------



## RusselltheShihTzu

*Big Oops!*

:icon_redf :icon_redf :icon_redf :icon_redf :icon_redf

Posted wrong photo; didn't think it looked right. That was a Betta I was thinking about buying. *This* is Emerson.


----------



## waterfaller1

here are some articles that have some good info and standards
http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=1641
http://bettysplendens.com/articles/catview.imp?catid=883
http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=2585


----------



## waterfaller1

I don't think of dragon as a color, they actually have a heavier plated scale. In fact I learned something with the purchase of Frost. He is losing his eyesight due to excessive dragon scaling. One eye is totally occluded, and the other has just a tiny opening now. The scales continue to grow down over the eye. Not in all, but in his case...


----------



## VivaDaWolf

^ yea its not a color exactly.. wasnt sure what word to use,as you can have different coloured dragonscales.



Subtletanks91 said:


> King betas I thought were plakats, because there huge and have the short tails. And I figured that the dragon scales at petsmart were plakats but there body structure Is to small, in a fight obviosly the king would win. I don't condone fitting it was just an example. So what are the true beta plakats.
> 
> I seen king beta at a Lfs in sf not petco.


kings are plakats (but not all plakats are kings)..its a type of betta offered by petco, large sized plakat bettas with usually wild colours instead of fancy 
in petsmart, they are young males, they will grow bigger. but not as large as a king. 

http://www.hiwtc.com/photo/products/33/03/24/32420.jpg
http://nippyfish.net/icecream/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/1571922216_62f6d28a29_z.jpg
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_t7tMG5r9hVI/S-gxD6h5pqI/AAAAAAAAAUQ/eO2EcKXfJkc/s320/PLAKAT2.jpg
http://i00.i.aliimg.com/photo/v0/109642874/Best_betta_best_fighter_fish_from_PlakatHOT.jpg
http://www.bettafish.biz/data/image/betta-crowntail-plakat/betta-crowntail-plakat-1.jpg

whether they are hm, ct, or giants in these links, they are all still considered plakat


----------



## peachii

*Most of my guys*

Pictures of my spoiled rotten guys. I'm sure I missed pictures of some of them but this is close to all of them. We have a thing for bettas, all but two were rescues from Petco, Petsmart and Wal-Mart. Two were gifts from a very dear friend.

Galen Micheal Spot, gift from a friend







Elvis







Galen Micheal Spot, breeder picture







Willie, gift from a friend







Puff the cheeto colored veiltail















Chai







Damien







Harleii







Chai, Periwinkle, and Princess George (left to right)







Edward







Periwinkle







Princess George, my special purple and pink baby








Chai and Ernie the Orange Poso Snail







Betta Girl Sorority


----------



## waterfaller1

Gorgeous fish and great tanks! I love the orange.


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch

Bob the betta (bob is one of the few words my daughter can say)


----------



## waterfaller1

Aww...beautiful Bob!


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch

Thanks! I need to get a rack so i can get a couple more hehe


----------



## Borikuan

Here's my guy :


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch

^^ very nice! I love the touch of blue


----------



## waterfaller1

Another beauty. He does have a very cool color.


----------



## Mr.Betta

Here is our little betta. We found him at the LFS stuck in a tank with two other male bettas so we decided to rescue him. He has since colored up with a really beautiful blue/black coloration and is king of his 29 gallon tank.


----------



## AirstoND

Rip flambo


----------



## defiesexistence

Rescued a CT lass from Petco this afternoon. She's a little more teal than that. Even from that view, you can tell she got comfortable with the blackworms in the substrate...


----------



## Neatfish

Here is a pic of a betta i use to have when i first started this hobby.


----------



## Neatfish

Another betta i had.


----------



## waterfaller1

AirstoND said:


> Rip flambo


I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## waterfaller1

Beautiful new fish added everyone. There is a new shop near my home called Darkwater Aquatics. She keeps getting in these gorgeous black body/white fin bettas. Killing me! I want one!


----------



## kcoscia

can't wait to join this thread! gotta cycle first though!


----------



## umdterps96




----------



## Meganne

wOw umdterps! that betta is marvelous!!!

and now I have 3, help! if they are to lovely I can pass them up so I end up filling another bowl.


----------



## Nunster




----------



## Seedreemer

waterfaller1 said:


> Beautiful new fish added everyone. There is a new shop near my home called Darkwater Aquatics. She keeps getting in these gorgeous black body/white fin bettas. Killing me! I want one!


Hey, we live in the same county then. I've been trying to get to her store since she opened!


----------



## atom

Tilli my new acquisition. He's having a time out at the moment. He was a bad fish!










Cory. I bought him because I've read interesting things about marbles, but so far he hasn't changed at all, oh well.


----------



## retrocity

Just got this guy yesterday at Petsmart. Blue halfmoon that transitions to white on the fins. Hopefully get some better pictures soon.


----------



## JustJen

Can only find pics of a few of my boys from the last few years, but here's Carson, Ian, and Samson.


----------



## waterfaller1

Oh wow I really love the last two! Gorgeous, all of them!


----------



## tripleDot

Here's my young $1.10 reddish-blue male.


----------



## waterfaller1

Beautiful, and what a great deal!:icon_smil


----------



## alex009

Here are the ones I've had over the last couple years. I felt bad seeing such beautiful fish in cups at Petco...

Halfmoon Male









Plakat Male

















Crowntail Female


----------



## AquaAurora

alex009 said:


> Here are the ones I've had over the last couple years. I felt bad seeing such beautiful fish in cups at Petco...
> 
> Halfmoon Male
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plakat Male
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crowntail Female


Lovely photos, really like the metalic look of your Plakat Male!


----------



## alex009

AquaAurora said:


> Lovely photos, really like the metalic look of your Plakat Male!


you have no idea! when it comes to fish I have to take like 100 pictures to find that one good one. Fish can be difficult subjects to work with haha


----------



## waterfaller1

Awesome photos of beautiful fish!


----------



## Saxtonhill

RusselltheShihTzu said:


> :icon_redf :icon_redf :icon_redf :icon_redf :icon_redf
> 
> Posted wrong photo; didn't think it looked right. That was a Betta I was thinking about buying. *This* is Emerson.


Awesome that you named your Betta, EMERSON   



Here is my blue male...he's ordinary but fun. Love the photos of the stunning fish in this thread!


----------



## kcoscia

"Atlas" an elephant ear


















got him at petco and have had him for about two weeks. it's amazing what a good size healthy home can do for their appearance


----------



## Kate6790

*Charlie*

This is my betta. I've had him since he was about a 1/4 inch long. Watching him grow and get his color has been awesome! Got him from petco btw.


----------



## Kate6790

My newest baby!


----------



## charms

This is my man Roy Miller, I've had him for at least 3yrs now!
















Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GimmeGills

This guy needs a name! Any suggestions? He's mostly docile and only occasionally goes chasing after the neons. He likes to flare at me on occasion when I come up to the tank but otherwise he's none too bright - the neons have figured out feeding time but it takes the other fish getting excited for him to even realize there is food available.


----------



## waterfaller1

Beautiful new additions! 
Call the last guy Finn!


----------



## Subtletanks91

Where can I get some good show quality plakats at? Preferably a ct as I love the fin age of ct. I currently hav a male and two females. But that can change very easily to make way for a great show quality fish. Can plakat be kept in community tanks, angels and so forth


----------



## twkoch

Pure white Plakat Male:





One of my other Plakats:


----------



## Socalsun

Just recently picket up this little HMPK boy at my LFS. 










He's actually the reason that I am getting back into fish keeping and, finally, diving into planted aquariums!

(sorry for the shotty photography, I'm sure I will post tons of pictures once I get around to starting a tank journal)


----------



## waterfaller1

Very pretty! Good luck with him.


----------



## Italionstallion888

He had some serious fin damage when I got him. Its been about 2 months. I've had some good growth. I'm starting to see some sky blue coming in.


----------



## snowmonkey

Heres my latest little guy.

Names Rabbit, after the copper robot from Steam Powered Giraffe. ive never seen a betta with this much copper sheen on a blue body. seeing him swim is one of the most beautiful color shows









This one shows his bluish/copper color better, excuse the crappy cell phone picture


----------



## I<3<*))))><

Stunningly beautiful bettas everyone <3


Here is my boy, a black HMPK, Nero! He doesn't quite live up to his namesake, prolly the most chill betta I've ever known. But hey.. that just means he can live in my community. I have not had him flare AT ALL!!!!


----------



## Italionstallion888

Does anyone know what type of betta mine is? It wasn't noted on the jar when I got him.


----------



## RusselltheShihTzu

Here's my new addition...broke my "No More!" rule. He is truly this color. He's either "Shaw" and will join Emerson and Finch with the "Person of Interest" theme; or Leander just because I like it.

Here's his YouTube video. Photos and video by seller.


----------



## peachii

*steals* because he looks peachy! Love, love, love him.




RusselltheShihTzu said:


> Here's my new addition...broke my "No More!" rule. He is truly this color. He's either "Shaw" and will join Emerson and Finch with the "Person of Interest" theme; or Leander just because I like it.
> 
> Here's his YouTube video. Photos and video by seller.
> 
> Metallic Red Halfmoon Betta Dragon Scales - YouTube


----------



## I<3<*))))><

Wow, what a stunning color!!! Nice find/buy! Don't think I could have resisted em either.

Italionstallion - Can you get a pic of him & his tail, bettas are usually defines by tail type. Hard to tell if you guy is a veil, delta or halfmoon.


----------



## RusselltheShihTzu

Thank you guys. I just couldn't help myself and was actually surprised the photos and video are true to color. He was advertised as a "platinum red."

They are so resilient: The bag leaked and had just enough water to keep him damp; not even a teaspoon. I put him in the tank and watched him lay on the bottom on his side for four hours (tank is on my end table). Then he started swimming and is now following my finger and investigating the Pygmy Cories that go through the divider. So I'm guessing he'll be okay. Sure hope so.


----------



## snowmonkey

Im with ItalionStallion, while i know a large amount about reptile genetics, i havent the foggiest inkling into the world of betta genetics. I know the basics, able to tell a veil from a crowntail from a halfmoon, but i have no idea about specifics. can anyone tell what mine is? hes posted farther up. he has a color changing shine to him, in most light hes a solid deep cobalt blue but at the right angle he can turn completely metallic copper, its truly incredible to see the shift in hue. ill try and find a better picture if necessary


----------



## RusselltheShihTzu

Rabbit looks like either a Delta or Halfmoon. A lot depends on what he looks like when he flares. Shaw/Leander is a Halfmoon. A Delta's caudal does not reach 180 degrees as a HM does.

Hope this helps.


----------



## waterfaller1

snowmonkey said:


> Im with ItalionStallion, while i know a large amount about reptile genetics, i havent the foggiest inkling into the world of betta genetics. I know the basics, able to tell a veil from a crowntail from a halfmoon, but i have no idea about specifics. can anyone tell what mine is? hes posted farther up. he has a color changing shine to him, in most light hes a solid deep cobalt blue but at the right angle he can turn completely metallic copper, its truly incredible to see the shift in hue. ill try and find a better picture if necessary


Yours is a delta . Italian stallion's looks like a halfmoon, but a better pic would definitely help.


----------



## Kate6790

Just got this guy from petco last month. I was walking down the main isle and could tell I was buying him right away. His coloration is amazing. This picture doesn't do him justice!


----------



## Kate6790

One more


----------



## snowmonkey

Heres a better picture of rabbit, finally caught him flared and nicely perched by some hairgrass. you can somewhat see his color, but in reality its much more metallic copper and less purplish


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch

Great photo! Looks like he has a pretty big house


----------



## Luminescent

Incredible looking Bettas. Just incredible. I have shown bettas- telling you, you guys should show yours if you don't already.


----------



## Luminescent

waterfaller1 said:


> Beautiful new fish added everyone. There is a new shop near my home called Darkwater Aquatics. She keeps getting in these gorgeous black body/white fin bettas. Killing me! I want one!


Killing me too now! Get one and take a pic!


----------



## Italionstallion888

Picked this guy up tonight.


----------



## Luminescent

Ash- the color changing Dt hm Betta.


----------



## I<3<*))))><

Luminescent what a handsome fella you have there!
I'm loving those shades of metallic purple, also digging the dark face along with it!

I'm extra picky when it comes to DT's, but him I would have bought in a split second.


----------



## Luminescent

Thank you. He didn't look like this when I found him at the lfs. Now I want to breed him.


----------



## RusselltheShihTzu

He's lovely. But if you breed him, his fins will take a real beating and he may never look like this again. :-(


----------



## aluka

he's a doubletail, i hear they are hard to breed because it comes with alot of deformities


----------



## waterfaller1

That's a gorgeous betta Luminescent!


----------



## waterfaller1




----------



## Luminescent

RusselltheShihTzu said:


> He's lovely. But if you breed him, his fins will take a real beating and he may never look like this again. :-(


I know  that's the drawback.


----------



## shrimpo

One of the 4 bettas I have, the others refused to pose for the camera at this time.


----------



## RusselltheShihTzu

He's beautiful and one of my favorite colors. Bet he's wonderful when he flares! Mine don't pose, either, so I depend on seller photos.


----------



## shrimpo

RusselltheShihTzu said:


> He's beautiful and one of my favorite colors. Bet he's wonderful when he flares! Mine don't pose, either, so I depend on seller photos.


 Your halfmoon bettas look great also. I had to use a mirror to get pictures of him.


----------



## terrapedes

Had to show you my very first Betta! He shall hence forward be called Pollux. He is hanging out in my 27g tank, but just until his tank is ready:icon_smil


----------



## Kehy

Ya'll are making it very very hard to ignore the bettas at my LPS, even if those ones are nothing fancy


----------



## fishwater

Here's a shot of Crayón less than a day after relocating him to the community tank. Not a great shot but he has been lounging in the crypts and swords all day.


----------



## aluka

Here's one of my babies who started to marble for halloween =D!


He looks likes like a cute creeepy monster, lol =D


----------



## RWaters

Here are some of mine:


----------



## furnfins

OMG they're all so beautiful!!!! I've been wanting to get a Betta but I know it won't just stop at 1! I have to get some excel today I hope I don't see one that hits me. I have an empty 10g, piece of driftwood with some anubias and antler fern on there, however no substrate, do they prefer a tank with substrate or is that just my thing. I was going to just use it for a quarentine tank if I need it. 
What is a good size tank for these guys? I have a 75g and a 40g planted,however I wouldn't put a betta into either tank.


----------



## aluka

u know u can do a big sorority in a 75/40 gallon, lol girls can live together! and you can put a betta with a community. I put endlers in my fry tank to let me bettas get use to other fish, my endlers spawned and my bettas doesn't even eat the fry, they are just hanging out with them....

I was actually hoping they would eat the endler frys, LOL...


----------



## blazeyreef

This is Aureus

The forum uploader has distorted the colour quite a bit. He is a golden/orange with a purple/blue body. quite gorgeous really.


----------



## Algae Beater

I was playing with the macro lens the other week, I guess I can share 









Gladiator betta.breeder (male) 









Betta rubra? Or some other wild that lurks around one of my smaller tanks 











Didn't quite pull this off, not the best photo, but this guy was the only fish that didn't survive my vacation in August . His females still live on


----------



## Italionstallion888

Aureus is gorgeous

Fins are starting to make progress. I keep seeing an electric blue color but its very faint. 
-Riko-

















Taiko has settled in


----------



## furnfins

aluka said:


> u know u can do a big sorority in a 75/40 gallon, lol girls can live together! and you can put a betta with a community. I put endlers in my fry tank to let me bettas get use to other fish, my endlers spawned and my bettas doesn't even eat the fry, they are just hanging out with them....
> 
> I was actually hoping they would eat the endler frys, LOL...


LOL, I have some krib fry I'm going to transfer to that 10g, I thought maybe after they grow a bit I'd find them homes and get a Betta with some pygmy cory's.


----------



## Italionstallion888




----------



## Art by Stef*

From Little Bubble's Diary:









Whee! I just turned 9 weeeeeks!









Along with my brudda, and a hole lotta udda bruddas n sistas!

Stef*


----------



## waterfaller1

Beautiful bettas everyone. 
Let's update this thread.
I still have Sultan, but sadly I lost the orchid CT to a late night jump, and the B&W plakat to a disease, possibly columnaris. I keep the small tanks covered at night now.
Sultan

Here is my new crowntail-no name yet


And green boy due in late February


----------



## Snowflake311

Oh I have betta fish. I keep and breed halfmoon Plakats. I am going to breed my dumbo HMPK next month. 

My breeding female. 








My breeding male 









Daddy of my marble babies









mommy of the marble babies









some of the marble babies I bred. 

























Thats just a few I still have many more marble babies that need homes.


----------



## tipsy mcstager

WOW!
just found this thread, some fine looking Bettas here!
so i'll post some shots of mine i guess, not the best pic's but what the hay.
(75 gal community tank, i have to pimp a shot OR two of first....lol:icon_redf)

back side:




front side: or is that the other way around, never made up my mind on that one.....lol




the bettas i have three in this tank and with all that room they get along just fine, sometims a sparing match but one will always retreat to cover.
sure beats them 6oz cups they came in!

























FURNFINS:
"What is a good size tank for these guys? I have a 75g and a 40g planted,however I wouldn't put a betta into either tank. "

why would you not have a betta in one of those tanks?
they get along just fine in a community tank! they wont eat your plants, aleast mine don't!


enjoyroud:


----------



## Art by Stef*

Most impressive, tipsy, who woulda thunk it? With gourami, no less. (are those gouramis I see?)
Not all betta/fish are created equal, though, and depends on personality. I had female guppies that would harass male bettas in a community tank. Nothing else, just male bettas, in a heavily planted tank. Poor boy(s) got their own peace...er tank.

Beautiful jewels you got there, Snowflake. Lovin' them colors. Dazzling!

I got some beautiful purple/red striped mystery snails off a member, and put some in a planted 5 gallon with Rhythm n Blues, my gentle male betta. I walked in one day to see him draped over 2 large snails, with his head resting on a smaller one like a pillow. It looked like a striped bed sheet set. By the time I got my camera; the snails moved.
I watch every day, but think I missed that once in a lifetime shot. Sigh.
If it happens again; I'll be sure to post. Right now, nothing seems to compare with that.

-Stef*


----------



## kman

waterfaller1 said:


> Beautiful bettas everyone.
> Let's update this thread.
> I still have Sultan, but sadly I lost the orchid CT to a late night jump, and the B&W plakat to a disease, possibly columnaris. I keep the small tanks covered at night now.
> <snip>
> And green boy due in late February


Wow, Green Boy is gorgeous!


----------



## kman

Here's my boy Smaug:


----------



## AquaAurora

So many lovely bettas! Really making me lean towards making my next nano (7g) a betta tank,, was orginally thinking dario dario (aka scarlet badis) but bettas seem to have more personality, and definitely a nice variety to choose from!
I think I'd go for a plakat, love those shorter fins.


----------



## waterfaller1

Great bettas, Snowflake and Tipsy. 
Nice to see them in a big tank.
Kman, thank you. I can't see your photo?
Aqua Aurora, keep in mind if you go with scarlet badis, they need a constant supply of live culture foods. Bettas are much easier.


----------



## AquaAurora

waterfaller1 said:


> Great bettas, Snowflake and Tipsy.
> Nice to see them in a big tank.
> Kman, thank you. I can't see your photo?
> Aqua Aurora, keep in mind if you go with scarlet badis, they need a constant supply of live culture foods. Bettas are much easier.


Yes I know, but even if I got a betta I think I'd want to try a live culture for them as a treat since I will be keeping a white worm culture for future dwarf puffers.. would white worms be too big for a betta mouth?


----------



## kman

waterfaller1 said:


> Great bettas, Snowflake and Tipsy.
> Nice to see them in a big tank.
> Kman, thank you. I can't see your photo?
> Aqua Aurora, keep in mind if you go with scarlet badis, they need a constant supply of live culture foods. Bettas are much easier.


Really? It shows up fine on multiple computers, for me.

Here it is again (and a direct link):


----------



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY

I'm posting this on behalf of my girlfriend. 










W


----------



## Art by Stef*

Does any one else find this thread akin to watching fireworks?

-Stef*


----------



## brittie1

These guys will be arriving in February. I hope their trip won't be too bad with all this crazy weather. But their new homes will be ready and they will be comfy.


----------



## pirayaman

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## waterfaller1

More great bettas added to the thread!


AquaAurora said:


> Yes I know, but even if I got a betta I think I'd want to try a live culture for them as a treat since I will be keeping a white worm culture for future dwarf puffers.. would white worms be too big for a betta mouth?


Keeping the cultures going is a bear. Have more than one in case they crash. For me it is very stressful to have crashing cultures and nothing to feed them. I have fed grindals, not sure how much bigger white worms are. But SB are a tiny tiny fish.


----------



## waterfaller1

kman said:


> Really? It shows up fine on multiple computers, for me.
> 
> Here it is again (and a direct link):


:thumbsup::icon_cool:thumbsup:


----------



## waterfaller1

Art by Stef* said:


> Does any one else find this thread akin to watching fireworks?
> 
> -Stef*


 Love that analogy.:biggrin:


brittie1 said:


> These guys will be arriving in February. I hope their trip won't be too bad with all this crazy weather. But their new homes will be ready and they will be comfy.


I saw the black one when he was up. I am waiting for a feb. shipment also. Just ask your transhipper to wait for a good forecast if you can. Remember the cargo hold of a plane is generally -20 degrees compared to ground temps, and always overnight your fish so the heat pack lasts.


----------



## Art by Stef*

Also, if getting fish overseas, be aware of their holiday delays. (They won't post them)

Last year around this time, I made the mistake of ordering slightly before Chinese New Year, and waited over a month in delays. They were ordered before my birthday, Feb 18th, and I didn't get them until the end of March, from different breeders in Thailand. They can change a lot from their picture in a month, and one was unavailable when they did decide to ship. They offered a replacement, but I wonder what happened to that fish? Just another thing to consider at this time of year.
-Stef*


----------



## Aquatic Delight

the girlfriends betta, even though for some reason i do all the work. his name is Bubbles and he is a little sassy.


----------



## waterfaller1

He's gorgeous!


----------



## Aquatic Delight

thanks, the gf picked him out, i want to breed him. she won't let me :-(


----------



## waterfaller1

You are seriously whipped huh?:red_mouth


----------



## AquaAurora

Art by Stef* said:


> Also, if getting fish overseas, be aware of their holiday delays. (They won't post them)
> 
> Last year around this time, I made the mistake of ordering slightly before Chinese New Year, and waited over a month in delays. They were ordered before my birthday, Feb 18th, and I didn't get them until the end of March, from different breeders in Thailand. They can change a lot from their picture in a month, and one was unavailable when they did decide to ship. They offered a replacement, but I wonder what happened to that fish? Just another thing to consider at this time of year.
> -Stef*


Thank you for sharing that info! I've been looking at some lovely bettas over at aquabid but all the nice looking ones are from the Thai region and I have my reservations about sending a fish so far over with such a long travel time/delays. I'd rather buy from a "local" (US) breeder so I can get a fish I buy within 7-8 days (assuming the seller only ship Mondays and I buy on a Tuesday), and have a lot less travel time stress on the fish. But I won't be seriously hunting for one until my next tank is set up and cycled.


----------



## Aquatic Delight

waterfaller1 said:


> You are seriously whipped huh?:red_mouth



sorta, i mean i did talk her into wanting a betta, so that i could get more tanks!


----------



## waterfaller1

I am just messing with you.:wink:


----------



## Duck5003

So i've been a long time lurker of this thread. Quite hontesly, one of my favorite ones to follow. Some beautiful bettas out there that's for sure! I figured i would show two of mine. These are Mustard Gas HMPK that i'm getting ready to spawn. The male is powder blue and they both have those little spots in the finnage. I'm excited to see what comes from these two. Anyway, keep the nice betta pictures rolling


----------



## Art by Stef*

Looks like a lovely couple, Duck!


----------



## waterfaller1

Sweet pair. Good luck with the spawn.


----------



## Warbler

I saw this post a few months back, and it actually inspired me to go out and get a betta tank. Now I've got two bettas and am converting my ten gallon into a betta tank. :red_mouth
The red one is Zuko, my Halfmoon Rose (?). His fins were originally half white and half red but have slowly turned all red. His tail fin was also eaten off but has grown back (it's amazing what a nice home can do for a Petco betta). He is quite the model and immediately started flaring and strutting when I brang the camera over.
The black one is Gordon. I saw him in the store and just knew I had to have him and immediately got to selling the fish in my ten gallon and getting a divider. He's settling in very nicely but wasn't as keen to the camera and is a pretty calm little guy (except when he sees bright colours; he was flaring at my painted nails today). 
I just need one more betta to max out my space...for now.


----------



## barakainus

This is Oslo. From Petco, bought about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Italionstallion888

Warbler are you an air bender fan?


----------



## pirayaman

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Duck5003

Italionstallion888 said:


> Warbler are you an air bender fan?



+1 i was wondering the same thing! Great show


----------



## pirayaman

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Italionstallion888

Legend of korra has been a pretty good storyline so far. I enjoy it


----------



## pirayaman

better picture

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## stealthypotatoes

waterfaller1 said:


> I know you have a few..:biggrin:
> HM Plakat
> 
> HM Plakat
> 
> Orchid Crowntail


What plant is that, in the last picture in the bottom


----------



## Warbler

Duck5003 said:


> +1 i was wondering the same thing! Great show


Haha, yeah! Zuko had the red colouring, the scar, and the, uh, "vivacious" personality, so I couldn't resist. 
Gordon didn't fit anybody else's personality from the show so I couldn't have a set. Darn fish. :icon_smil


----------



## Italionstallion888

Here is riko enjoying his stargrass. Hes the peace keeper in my 55g, of the Bolivians or gouramis start to get rough he we literally dive down from the top inbetween the fish and flare. Its hysterical.


----------



## brittie1

This is Drogo. The picture doesn't do him justice at all, but he HATES the camera and refuses to be photographed close up. :icon_sad: It's too bad, because his colors are amazing. There's some irridescent green in his tail and dorsal fin and small outline of black at the tip of his tail.


----------



## kman

Stunning shots, barakainus!



barakainus said:


> This is Oslo. From Petco, bought about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Charlest

Nothing special petsmart guy but I like him.  























Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pirayaman

Soon I will have pair of platnuim black dragon hmpks and a pair like this beauty









Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Josiah

My betta: Just a typical petsmart betta marked down sympathy buy.


----------



## Art by Stef*

A couple of keepers from Sept Spawn:
Baby Bubbles (Yes, He's PINK!):



















Spot, the pastel marble Double Tail (His spot is still there-on the other side):










And Argyle, the only Crowntail. (Also a Petsmart fish)
He still does not like photo shoots:



















Still have over 21 males on premises.

-Stef*


----------



## Mr. Limpet

Betta smaragdina


----------



## kcoscia

my newest child - storm


----------



## waterfaller1

Lovely new bettas added and wonderful photos!


stealthypotatoes said:


> What plant is that, in the last picture in the bottom


Hello, that would be mermaid weed.:icon_smil


----------



## terrapedes

Just got my very first girl, she was just so pretty I couldn't resist! Her color is sort of pinkish, with an iridescent blue sheen over and her tail has red fans in it. Would she classify as a dalmatian? She has small spots. She is currently hangin with my gubbies, until I can get another tank! MTS on a high level!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Art by Stef*

Very pretty girl!
I have a few like this- cameras really don't show the pretty iridescent sheen on this color. 
I would not classify as dalmatian.
Dalmatian is more random. Your gal's spots are in a line pattern on each scale.
However, I don't know what they DO call it. 
I call them "opals" for lack of a better description/proper name, 'cause that is what they remind me of.
-Stef*


----------



## AquaAurora

I went into my lfs today... nearly walked out with 1 (or 4) bettas but don't have proper set ups for them so I managed to resist. I wish I had taken photos, had some lovely ones including a pure platinum white plakat *grabby hands at*, and two very nice looking elepahnt eared bettas (would call lavander or red hued). There was also a lovely female (delta I think) mustard betta, and a flesh/pinkish colored cellophane male with light blue eyes.
*sigh* I want a betta.. or 5 :c


----------



## terrapedes

Art by Stef* said:


> Very pretty girl!
> I have a few like this- cameras really don't show the pretty iridescent sheen on this color.
> I would not classify as dalmatian.
> Dalmatian is more random. Your gal's spots are in a line pattern on each scale.
> However, I don't know what they DO call it.
> I call them "opals" for lack of a better description/proper name, 'cause that is what they remind me of.
> -Stef*


Thank you, I want to try and breed her with the betta in my avatar, but she is still small, maybe 3 cm long. She is also not shy or nervous at all, I only got her yesterday and I already hand feed her and she bit me
Must also set up more tanks! MORE TANKS FOR EVERYONE!!!


----------



## terrapedes

AquaAurora said:


> I went into my lfs today... nearly walked out with 1 (or 4) bettas but don't have proper set ups for them so I managed to resist. I wish I had taken photos, had some lovely ones including a pure platinum white plakat *grabby hands at*, and two very nice looking elepahnt eared bettas (would call lavander or red hued). There was also a lovely female (delta I think) mustard betta, and a flesh/pinkish colored cellophane male with light blue eyes.
> *sigh* I want a betta.. or 5 :c


*envy* 
The selection of bettas is not big in my country. I already bought the prettiest bettas I've seen in lfs here:hihi:


----------



## AquaAurora

terrapedes said:


> *envy*
> The selection of bettas is not big in my country. I already bought the prettiest bettas I've seen in lfs here:hihi:


I'm sorry the selection is limited there, you have a pretty cube btw ^^
I've considered ordering from overseas but don't want to stress the fish with shipping especially in winter.


----------



## terrapedes

*A little update on my bettas.*

So I added another tank :icon_redf
It's a 30 liter Tetra tank that I got used, the light is broken for now, but I'm going to have an electrician friend of mine look at it later. 
Last night Pollux and Beauty moved in together. I know it might not be ideal but he is a laid back dude so I wanted to try to have them together, so far so good. Here is a video I took earlier today, I can't for the life of me take a good picture, so a iphone video it is. The lighting is weird, and I have a heater and a thermometer in there that are going to be changed or moved. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqJ8U72hF2Y


----------



## AGUILAR3

A few of my Bettas


----------



## brittie1

My super yellow hm plakats were courting today. We'll see what happens in the next couple of days. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ac42QDN5Oc


----------



## waterfaller1

NICE Brittie! Great new fish added to the thread!


----------



## colaudrey




----------



## I<3<*))))><

This might be a sorta big post... but I have 5 now 

1st Ill show Klaus, my HM I got off Stef!
Such an awesome boy, thanks again chicky!




This last pic posted of em is him getting all randy at the addition of a sorority next door ... hehe






Now for my ladies...
1st I had this lovely Black Orchid Crowntail girl.
SO HARD TO PHOTGRAPH BLACK FISH, :tongue:





Now for the 3 newest ones! I added them to the tank Saturday, & so far so good. Only a lil nippiness & only between the Black Crowntail & the HM with the golden fins. Besides that a lil displaying, but I think it's going to work out great! :icon_smil

Golden Finned HM





Unsure what to call this girl. She has a tiny amount of purple/black flecks on her pale body and purple and gold in her finnage.




Last, but not least... my fav of the 3 newbies. Im guessing she is a grizzled butterfly??? Correct if Im wrong, on the colors of any of these.





Sorry for the big post... was aching to share!
(Please don't mind any floating food in the water... lol)


----------



## waterfaller1

Beautiful!


----------



## I<3<*))))><

Thanks Waterfaller 

I've been bitten by the bug hardcore! Just snagged a pair off Snowflake, super excited to get them... reading all I can about breeding & hope to attempt my 1st spawn after my vacation end of May!

Here's their stock images, I should have them Wednesday!




From what my newbie eyes can tell, they seem to be great form! This is gonna be a fun-filled adventure!


----------



## waterfaller1

Good luck with the new beauties!


----------



## I<3<*))))><

Thanks again! Im super excited... and nervous! There are so many different methods one can follow for breeding, I don't quiet know which to go with.


----------



## Italionstallion888

I lost riko, he went mia from the tank 2 weeks ago. This is his replacement


----------



## AquaAurora

Delta male, no name yet, Petco rescue. Likes to explore 10g tank and flare/chase otos occasionally.


----------



## Italionstallion888

Found my new betta dried up on the floor yesterday 

Working on a lid for that tank now. Pretty mad about this one.


----------



## Duck5003

Italionstallion888 said:


> Found my new betta dried up on the floor yesterday
> 
> Working on a lid for that tank now. Pretty mad about this one.


O no! I'm sorry to hear that 

Aqua, that is a beauty for a petco rescue!


----------



## Italionstallion888

Duck5003 said:


> O no! I'm sorry to hear that


The tank he was in, was my first attempt at a dirt tank. When I walked up stairs I noticed my 5 cardinal tetra flopping on the ground. Looked at the tank, and the entire back side of the tank of erupting from under the substrat, smelled terrible. Looks like I had some air bubbles trapped in the dirt, one of the dirftwood shifed and released it all. Forcing the fish to jump. I saved the tetra and put them in the 55g. Drained all the water out, patted down the substrate and added another .25 inch of sand on top. I built a mesh lid using craft mesh and bamboo sticks. I hope I didn't restart the cycle on the tank again. I'm going to test it tonight.


----------



## Varmint

Here are my boys:

Sammie is the older guy. I have had him since July. He is a lovable
Curmudgeon










Waldo is the crazy little high energy guy. I've had him for a couple of months and he has grown and darkened in color. He is so hyper. I swear he was a Golden Retriever in a previous life!










Both boys were lucky finds at my lfs. I showed up the day Waldo arrived and every one at the store told me they had been coveting him all day :smile:


----------



## AquaAurora

Duck5003 said:


> Aqua, that is a beauty for a petco rescue!


Thank you ^^


----------



## Shesha

This one was Narai. I got him in 2011 from Petsmart. He is no longer with us.










This is Mithra. I got him last week from a local petshop. I'm super excited to watch his color change. He had no discernible color when I first got him other than the patches on his gills. Then came in the blue on his tail and dorsal. As of 2 days ago, I could see the blue reflect off his body scale in the right light. 

















"MOM this is too big for me "


----------



## Italionstallion888

Picked up a new one, I had 5-6 cups all lined up trying to decide. Hes the only one that didn't flare.


----------



## Duck5003

That's a beauty! Chain LFS?? Make sure to secure that lid :icon_smil


----------



## Italionstallion888

Olathe pet shop, I give 90% of my business to them. Besides dog food lol. I lowered the water line, added some frigbite and floating stargrass.


----------



## amcoffeegirl

New girl I just picked up. I know she will still color up but I don't know what color she will be.


----------



## amcoffeegirl

One more pic


----------



## waterfaller1

Congrats on the new bettas and sorry for any lost.


----------



## The Hammiest

This is Maurice just got him about a week ago. Color isnt fully back but pretty close


----------



## waterfaller1

Nice..unusual. I like.
Rayfin



Mantis


----------



## The Hammiest

Usually not a fan of the whiteish bettas but that one is actually really neat. the Second one is just really awesome though love the coloration


----------



## waterfaller1

Thank you:icon_cool


----------



## The Hammiest

usually not a fan of crowntails either but idk i really enjoy that one lol. Did you get them from breeders? or pet store rescues?


----------



## waterfaller1

Hi, thank you. Rayfin came from a LFS. Mantis came from Aquastar71 on AB.


----------



## RWaters

Sorry about the crappy phone pix, but here's two of mine:


----------



## Italionstallion888

Snagged some better shots, still deciding on a name.


















His body changes from stunning purple to a dark royal blue. Pretty energetic, loves just floating in the current doing laps around the tank.


----------



## mistergreen

I just came from AB. There's a black betta going for $111 now. It's likely to go up.

Nice betta folks. I dig the old school tanks waterfall has.


----------



## henrietta

odysseus (odie)









panda









carmine









oleander (anders)









lumi


----------



## waterfaller1

Lovely new additions! Thanks Mr. G:biggrin:


----------



## infinity8x3

A female crown tale that I felt terrible for. And she was on a 50% off sale. I had no idea where she would end up. 

Now I usually don't buy bettas from big chain stores. Them having the bettas in the small cups irks me. And I know if no one buys them they will stop selling them. 

So I left the store and went home. Could not stop thinking about the fish all night and decided in the middle of the night I would go back first thing in the am, and if she was still there I would get her. I caved. So from now on I'm not even going to look at the bettas any more.

Here is a pic I took of her in store. I named her sapphire.


----------



## terrapedes

My new adopted son Snorri, named after his former owner. Nobody wanted to take him so I caved and took him in. Had to vacate a million rcs (slight exaggeration) from the tank and they are now hanging out in a bucket! What the heck am I supposed to do with them! I need a new tank! 
I'm not a fan of veil tail but I like his color. While I was readying his tank, he hung out in a hob breeder box and he blew a huge bubble nest, my other Betta, Pollux, who has a live in girlfriend is crap at nesting! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaAurora

Xerxes


----------



## kcoscia

Atlas posed for a nice shot!


----------



## Varmint

I haven't looked at this thread in awhile. Looked at each page. It's amazing how many betta variations there are. I had my first Bettas 25 years ago and all I could find we're blue and red back then


----------



## Neatfish

Here are a few of mine.


----------



## retrocity

I've been meaning to post a few pictures of my betta for a while, but I can never get him to stop moving around for a good pic. I got a few today. Please ignore the algae lol, recently put a stronger light over the tank and I just got some nerites in there to help clear it up.





I had a hard time getting a clear shot of the dorsal fin, but it has a black/white striped patter on it that is very nice.


----------



## Mr.Betta

This baby was a joy to have and one of the only betas I'd ever been able to put with GUPPIES! Sadly we lost all, but a few guppies in a BAD columnaris outbreak. 







[/URL][/IMG]

I've got a beta tank set up. Just waiting for the right betta!


----------



## SmellsFishy

Sorry if it's a bad camera pic but she just wouldn't hold still 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaAurora

Sorry for your loss Mr.Betta, if you're willing to spend the $ on shipping, aquabid.com has a large section for bettas (all the variations: vail tail, delta, crowntail, plakat, etc), surf it for a bit you'll find something you like. I got my Xerxes (seen at top of this page) from there. As long as you buy from someone that knows how to keep and ship the bettas they breed, the fish will be in better shape than those fish-in-a-cup you see at lfs and some __marts.


----------



## Josiah

My Petsmart Betta that I bought out of sympathy on sale. Glad he pulled through! What a weird fish.


----------



## kcoscia

My newest "Nova"

















My baby "Squid" (only in the cup for a water change)


----------



## StrangeDejavu

Here's a before and after of my Halfmoon I got from PetSmart. He's in a planted 10g and fed New Life Spectrum, frozen bloodworms, daphnia and brine shrimp. After a month on this diet, he's colored up real nice for me.

Everyone always gets a kick out of his moustache.


----------



## kcoscia

StrangeDejavu said:


> Here's a before and after of my Halfmoon I got from PetSmart. He's in a planted 10g and fed New Life Spectrum, frozen bloodworms, daphnia and brine shrimp. After a month on this diet, he's colored up real nice for me.
> 
> Everyone always gets a kick out of his moustache.


My favorite thing about buying petco/petsmart bettas is the transformation they make when in a good set up! Looking great!


----------



## Ka Splat

Aww I miss having bettas....... Maybe instead of a Honey gourami I'll get a trio of females:icon_eek:


----------



## AquaAurora

It's usually better to get more than 3 to spread aggression. Several sorority owners on pt (I'm not one, just pawing on what I read) say 5 should be the minimum and having a lot of line of sight break up/hiding spots/lots of plants really helps.


----------



## Ka Splat

Agh Makes sense.... But the more the merrier! 
But I think I'll stick to my Honey gourami just to try something new..... Maybe later though


----------



## StrangeDejavu

kcoscia said:


> My favorite thing about buying petco/petsmart bettas is the transformation they make when in a good set up! Looking great!


Thanks!  He gets spoiled rotten, hehe.


----------



## mopani

have more, used to breed


----------



## StrangeDejavu

mopani said:


> View attachment 346905
> 
> 
> have more, used to breed


What a beautiful boy.


----------



## mopani

Thanks sometimes the good ole red is just as sweet


----------



## bcarrot

Here's my two guys.


----------



## Compass

Not the best pictures I know, but he's difficult to keep still. lol His name is Smaug the Destroyer.


----------



## Varmint

bcarrot said:


> Here's my two guys.


OMG! I feel like I just found Waldo's long lost brother! Here's Waldo


----------



## amcoffeegirl

Female with a black line on her tail. I call it a tattoo but it's not really/ just natural coloring.


----------



## AquaAurora

Slightly better photo of my boy, he still won't give me a full flare.. Photo doesn't do him justice, his scales and fins have much more sheen than whats showing


----------



## AquaAurora

Arrrg must.resist.temptation.... saw 2 lovely betta at lfs a mustard veil tail and a mostly white delta or veil (wasn't labeled right) with that faint pastel rainbow of colors in their fins (kinda looks like a prism) and a touch of red (couldn't take pics, the longer I stayed by them the more I wanted to grab them). Took all my will power not to buy them and convert my 3g bubble bowl and 2g jar for betta housing... Might be bad and grab them if they're still there tomorrow... no I shouldn't..must fully prepare tanks first..


----------



## Italionstallion888

Update of mine


----------



## AquaAurora

AquaAurora said:


> Arrrg must.resist.temptation.... saw 2 lovely betta at lfs a mustard veil tail and a mostly white delta or veil (wasn't labeled right) with that faint pastel rainbow of colors in their fins (kinda looks like a prism) and a touch of red (couldn't take pics, the longer I stayed by them the more I wanted to grab them). Took all my will power not to buy them and convert my 3g bubble bowl and 2g jar for betta housing... Might be bad and grab them if they're still there tomorrow... no I shouldn't..must fully prepare tanks first..


I failed to restrain myself, grabbed the two boys and have them in quarantine tank while prepping their homes. They look better in person, will get nicer shots of them soon. I think they are both delta or super delta and delta (both mis-labeled as 'double tailed')


----------



## ajtank

I introduce Natsu...



















My first betta. He was a purchase for my kids, but then I slowly realized how much I enjoyed this hobby and found PT! Looking forward to showing more shots of him, posting my Fluval Spec V, and setting up and sharing my 20 gallon long.


----------



## Gravistunn

Lol that so funny we have twin Bettas and mine just happens to be named Igneel. He is set up in a 3g jar. He loves to swim around and flair from time to time. He is always lounging around on the plants.

It's MPOG with osmocoat plus and a sand cap. 60w (equivalent) CFL 6500k light about 18" from the substrate. I dose with API liquid co2 daily and leaf zone in premixed water for daily 20% change.

I have driftwood, lava rock and have planted with DHG, Hygro poly, stargrass, amazon sword (piece of rhyzome and root I wanted to if it would sprout growth), and a tiny crypt wendtii bronze that snapped off the runner when I bought it. I know I will have to thin this out down the line, and will most likely be pulling the sword and stargrass when this needs to happen. 

No filter or heater the temp stays between 76-80 depending on if the light is on or not.






















~Travis


----------



## Crimson

Might as well put mine up (aka Venustus) :


----------



## JJ09

I like plakats. This is Pinkie*↓* I've had him the longest- just over a year now. 








This was Flash*↓* I lost him recently- the 10 gallon meant for him was still cycling when I went on vacation and my housesitter forgot to change the water in his bowl :icon_cry:








My newest betta is Oliver*↓* I wasn't going to get another one but had seen this guy in the pet store cup for _months_. Label said he's a half-moon double tail plakat king. I love his dark color. He has blue streaks in his fins, tips of pectorals and eyes at a certain angle too.


----------



## psych

I don't have betta's, but if I did it would be an Oliver. Gorgeous fish.


----------



## Crimson

psych said:


> I don't have betta's, but if I did it would be an Oliver. Gorgeous fish.


This made me think of the dos equis commercial lol.


----------



## AquaAurora

Crimson said:


> This made me think of the dos equis commercial lol.


I've seen someone on where with a spoofed avatar from it 
"I don't always re-scape by tank, but when I do, I'm never happy with it."


----------



## Italionstallion888

My 3 are doing well, spoiled fish I tell ya

Larry








His home









Jack








His home









TBA








His home









Anyone picked up anything new? My lfs had a beautiful black and gold one. Almost bought another nano for it.


----------



## Betta132

Wanted to show off Maximus, my Petco king betta. Walked up to the tank and held out my phone. Next thing I know he's all the way in the back corner. Thought I startled him, went around the tank and slowly approached him with the phone- nope. 
He's now cowering in the back corner doing that nervous fin-flare-and-shiver thing bettas do. And this is a 65g, so he's not just backing away, he was racing around terrified. 
I have no idea what I did.
Maybe he remembers me using the 'mirror' thing on the phone to show him a video of himself? I wanted to see if he flared. He seemed a bit apprehensive about the phone, but then he swam up and danced around and flared and stuff. Not sure why he'd be afraid of the back of the phone, though...


----------



## Italionstallion888

First photos?


----------



## Betta132

I wasn't using a video I'd just taken, I was using the 'selfie' function that shows you what you're aiming the camera at. 
There's tannins in the water, so the best pictures I can get are top-down bits of color from his fins with maybe a faint outline of blue. I'd have to pull him out of the tank for a better picture. 
Dern betta.


----------



## AquaAurora

My guys don't hide from the camera but they refuse to hold still to get an in focus shot >.< I should try getting some fresh photos of them, most recent ones I have are of Magnus, Alastor and Xerxes need a pic update.

Magnus meets the pale pond snail..(he got tired of it quickly)

darker photo full body shot (only sun from window tank light not turned on yet)

He's had permanently messed up pelvic fins, they're always to my right (his left), the bottom photo is one of the few times that visible fin is not on the other side of the anal fin (usually both are on the one side) You can also see he took to fin nipping =.= think he got sick of being in qt to heal from past fin damage and re-shreded them so I said "[censor] it!" and moved him to his tank.


----------



## StrangeDejavu

AquaAurora said:


> He's had permanently messed up pelvic fins, they're always to my right (his left), the bottom photo is one of the few times that visible fin is not on the other side of the anal fin (usually both are on the one side) You can also see he took to fin nipping =.= think he got sick of being in qt to heal from past fin damage and re-shreded them so I said "[censor] it!" and moved him to his tank.


Same boat with one of my boys, I call him my "war veteran", lol. He was my first fish, so there was an initial learning curve in finding and meeting his needs. His wasn't self-inflicted, but rather his high energy caused him to snag his tail on anything and everything. First it was plastic, pointy plants. Then I took those out and added lucky bamboo, thinking it would be soft and prevent the tearing. That didn't work so finally I bought the most rubbery, soft plastic plants I could find- didn't matter, shredded his tail on these too. It was then that I first got into planted tanks, hoping to finally give him a peaceful tank. His fins have completely healed but they are only remnants of what they used to be. The high energy I mentioned went away once his tank was planted, but the damage from his mouth rub is still there. Much like a snake, he spent so much time rubbing his face against the glass it actually ground down his mouth and caused scar tissue. He's damaged goods but I love him regardless. :icon_smil

Excuse the poor quality. He gets super hyper when i'm infront of the tank so I actually had to take a video and screenshot the right moment just to get a pic, lol.


----------



## Gravistunn

Some update shots of the tank. it's about 3 months along now and going strong!

















~Travis


----------



## AquaAurora

Alastor



Xerxes



Magnus


----------



## Neatfish

Put my male and female betta in the same tank for a while to see what they would do. It's looking like a pair so far kept the male in hob breeder so female can look around tank.


----------



## Italionstallion888

Any tricks for getting a good flare shot?


----------



## Nightshade259

My New guy, named Apollo. When I first got him I thought He had fin rot, because of his clear fins. Saw him at Petco, and said I had to have him. Set up a 29 gal for him (and Shrimp).


----------



## AquaAurora

Neatfish said:


> Put my male and female betta in the same tank for a while to see what they would do. It's looking like a pair so far kept the male in hob breeder so female can look around tank.


If you do not intend to breed and have no conditioning them for it: increasing meaty food intake vrs pellets, and seen the male build a bubble nest and the female get egg heavy... you're likely to see them fight if both are released into the same open space. Even when 'ready to breed' you may still have them fight, don't leave them unattended for long periods



Italionstallion888 said:


> Any tricks for getting a good flare shot?


I've not done this BUT if you can get your betta to flare at his reflection (in mirror) you can train him to do it on que with an object. Get him flaring at a mirror then put mirror down and item up *pencil eraser for example), then repeat, over a few weeks he'll associate the two and should flare just at the item you used with the mirror before. Sadly my boys won't flare at mirrors, photos or videos of other males.. so I can't quite train that... my one male who will occasionally full flare (beard down and gills out) only does it when he charges from the back of the tank to the front so I never get an in focus shot x.x


----------



## Neatfish

I let him in the tank with her and he started following her around flaring so I put him back in breeder net.


----------



## Neatfish

Quick pic of them both.


----------



## Varmint

Neatfish said:


> Quick pic of them both.


He's in love!


----------



## CoryLover8

Nightshade259 said:


> My New guy, named Apollo. When I first got him I thought He had fin rot, because of his clear fins. Saw him at Petco, and said I had to have him. Set up a 29 gal for him (and Shrimp).


He is gorgeous!


----------



## Neatfish

Varmint said:


> He's in love!


Yep maybe I'll end up with some nice fry. :hihi:


----------



## Mania25

Here is my Dumbo Betta and also my Halfmoon Betta. Hope you like.
























https://vimeo.com/111281434


----------



## NCSteve

Just picked up this guy today for my new 10g. 










Sent from my HTC One M8


----------



## Neatfish




----------



## Neatfish

Lost on of my bettas today.:angryfire


----------



## Italionstallion888




----------



## Krispyplants

I miss this guy


----------



## Betta132

Meet Pestilence. Named partly because it suits him, partly because he's being a pestilence and won't let me get any good photos of all his colors. He's different colors depending on the angle of the light and if he's under the light or not. 

No light- just looks like a mud puddle. 


Flaring at his reflection in the back, not much light back there.


Directly under the light. Yellow lower fin, orange tail, speckled blue dorsal fin. Blue only shows up every few minutes when it's apparently just the right angle, and that's the only blue place on him aside from the hint of blue under that.

 
This is his usual look when he's not up in the very front or attacking the back.

The Petsmart near me usually has just the typical betta colors, red and blue/green and sometimes a nice greenish king, maybe a few cellophane females, but now and then an odd one pops up. I've seen a pink-and-cellophane male, for example, and then this dude shows up. Of course I had to grab him, even if he just looked muddy. I wanted to see how he'd color up.


----------



## Verivus

My betta who did not like the phone camera today. You can see the tears in his tail from sleeping on the intake for the Spec V. :/ Will be ordering SS mesh to cover it.


----------



## kman

Ah, I forgot about this thread.  Lovely bettas, guys!

Here's my Wrigley. Gorgeous metallic green with a yellow tail with black fringe. Lots of iridescence on the tail, too. Hard to capture in photos!


----------



## Kehy

After a long break from them, I finally gave in. She's a Petco save, a crowntail girly with a bad attitude. Black body, blue dorsal, all the other fins are red. The fins also have silver on them, which looks really sweet when I can see her. Black fish in a tank with a lot of dark areas and a black background... she's not easy to find sometimes.


----------



## zerodameaon

My new lady.


----------



## Zoidborg

Here is my male veiltail 'Eyrie (Lord of the Vale)' got him from petsmart 2 months ago =]


----------



## albinooscar

Does this count? It's the only one I have for right now.

Bump: Does this count? It's the only one I have for right now.


----------



## waterfaller1

Great new fish added and the tattoo is awesome


----------



## Finster

My boy Flash! Wild betta splendens.


----------



## StrangeDejavu

Finster said:


> My boy Flash! Wild betta splendens.


Drool. Where'd you get your Imbellis?


----------



## Finster

Not an imbellis. It's a wild splendens. A real live wild caught from Northern Thailand. For many years I thought they could no longer be found but I finally found out that they do exist. There are several bettas in the splendens complex group. I want to eventually have the splendens, siamorientalis, and imbellis. the siamorientalis is a kind of evolutionary link between the splendens and imbellis.


----------



## vantahstik

Here's mine! Dumbo plakat I believe, but I'm not sure if it's a male. If anyone can tell I'd love to know seeing that I'm starting a new tank and I'm trying to figure out whether to give it a new home or not.


----------



## AquaAurora

Tthis thread needs posted in more!!! Previous posters, sow us update photos of your boys and girls!


Aristocoles and his tank


He flares constantly.. until the camera comes out then he's a douche.. only decent flare shot I could get


Xerxes and his tank


Got a flare shot!! with the tablet pen blocking the view >.<

Nest tending

Angled shot 

He did a bit better aiming for his food today but this one he caught odd and didn't want to let go to catch properly to swallow.. you can see the scales growing over his eyes


Magnus and his tank


His dorsal is weak and cannot go up properly (no full flare fin glory for him) because of the damage to the rays (I think is the term) way back when I first got him.

Did I mention he has sparkly blue lipstick on now?


Alastor and his tank

He's turning more red (and purpe-ish) see it working into his scales now?


----------



## AquaAurora

Have a new one.. so far only good shot is a two week old store pick. I went back and start him this monday and the poor thing had SBD.. on Wed I took him home and he's recooped quickly in a qt tank under my desk (too dark to get a decent shot atm). Just having warm water and a filter fixed him quick (suspect sbd was caused from over feeding)

He is actually a normal sized vt,, the cup he was in is just so appalling small it made him look the size of a king/giant betta.

I'm very tempted to be bad and buy yet another.. saw the most gorgeous green dragon stall double tail mustard gas boy at a lfs today.. very hard to not buy him but I have no spare tank or heater for 'em.


----------



## BettaBabe

You guys make me want a new camera! This is my guy. His name is Mr. Bojangles. He's a Wal-Mart fish. He was so depressed when I got him. Almost brought a tear to my eye seeing him slowly realize he was free of that dirty little cup. He's the king of his tank now. I don't think I've ever had a tank without a betta. My first fish was a little black eyed pink female named June.

Bump: AquaAurora, I just love Xerxes! He's got such character!


----------



## mthomas356

I just got this guy last week.


----------



## HDBenson

Finally took some pictures to show off my harem! I also have started a thread for all of us Betta keepers to post full tank shots of our Betta systems. Here's the link below the pictures: 






http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=865137


----------



## BettaBabe

My husband found this little beauty at PetSense. His name is Marshmallow. (The fish. My husband's name is not Marshmallow.)


----------



## AquaAurora

*2 new boys*

I posted a bit ago on my older bettas I've had for several months to over a year, but finally got some semi decent shots of the new ones.. 

Dijon and his 5.5g tank
Dijon was an impulse buy as my first betta attempt was a mustard double tail, but it died (too far gone from ammonia poisioning in its lil' store cup :c) so when I saw him, had to grab him! No health issues thankfully ^^

Look at that beg-y face!

Pre-planted tank 2.5g quarantine... first time with a light over his head.. he was not happy


And my vt rescue that I'm still not 100% settled on a name.. he likes to keep photos blur-tastic =.= He's still in quarntine (on the floor) as his tank is soil based which means some initial ammonia leeching, and going through crypt melt so not ready for a fish yet.

first photo-first time I saw him at the store.

2 weeks later he had bad bloat (stuck at surface) and I had to rescue him, he tried so hard to swim down to my fingers when i held his cup.

Several weeks late, he's perfectly healthy and flare happy



He's looking more purple than blue bodied.. wonder if the colorful gravel in his cup at the lfs was what made him look more blue before?


----------



## BigXor




----------



## Neatfish




----------



## Sarraa

Well I thought my betta was pretty special until I saw some of the ones in this thread! Lol
I still love him anyway! 
This guy has no name, he was on the podium at my work for about 2 1/2 years, I finally took him home because my coworkers were way over feeding him, causing his water to shoot up in ammonia because of all the excess food. This guy is a trooper, he has survived ich a few times and some fungus problems on multiple occasions. I decided I needed to save him when I found close to 30 pellets and a pile of blood worms at the bottom of his 2.5 non filtered tank-_- 

Now he's in a 5.5 gallon planted tank, with some snails and shrimps as tank mates! Just for fun I'm adding a pic of him as a baby


----------



## BettaBabe

Sarraa said:


> Well I thought my betta was pretty special until I saw some of the ones in this thread! Lol
> I still love him anyway!
> This guy has no name, he was on the podium at my work for about 2 1/2 years, I finally took him home because my coworkers were way over feeding him, causing his water to shoot up in ammonia because of all the excess food. This guy is a trooper, he has survived ich a few times and some fungus problems on multiple occasions. I decided I needed to save him when I found close to 30 pellets and a pile of blood worms at the bottom of his 2.5 non filtered tank-_-
> 
> Now he's in a 5.5 gallon planted tank, with some snails and shrimps as tank mates! Just for fun I'm adding a pic of him as a baby


He is special! Lovely colors.


----------



## Italionstallion888

I'm down to just the wife's betta. I've enhanced his tank a bit to make him more comfortable. Getting good results so far. Fins are coming back and he looks much deeper in color.

The tank went through a mini cycle, unfortunately it was after we moved and I had no where to temp home him. I did my best to shield him from the ammonia. He did fine, the fins not so much. I lost a lot of the stargrass in the back and my 2 other bettas. It was. Rough move on the fish tanks.
]


----------



## sindy777

This is my boy. I got him December 2012. He's the oldest of my fish babies. He had trouble with his tail a year ago, he was biting it. I've been working on him and his tail has come far since then.. He has lots of personality!! He's Mojo - Jojo.... Like the monkey on the Power Puff Girls. Lol. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaAurora

Italionstallion888 said:


> I'm down to just the wife's betta. I've enhanced his tank a bit to make him more comfortable. Getting good results so far. Fins are coming back and he looks much deeper in color.
> 
> The tank went through a mini cycle, unfortunately it was after we moved and I had no where to temp home him. I did my best to shield him from the ammonia. He did fine, the fins not so much. I lost a lot of the stargrass in the back and my 2 other bettas. It was. Rough move on the fish tanks.
> ]


Can you ask your wife for some old nylon socking (if "no" go to the grocery store-there are usually some cheap ones there) and rub over everything in the tank (except live plants) especially hardscape and any equipment parts under water. If the nylon snags even slightly or full blown rips-that item can shred betta fins. I did the nylon stocking test then went over driftwood with sandpaper and repeated until it was smooth (no snags at all). Rock takes a bit more effort to smoothen out.. I went at some rough spots on my river rock with a dremel motor tool that had a small sanding wheel on it.


----------



## BettaBabe

Most shoe stores have free little stocking things for women to wear when trying on dress shoes.


----------



## Varmint

Hi, 
I've been away for awhile so I just wanted to drop in and share pictures of the boys

Here is a couple of shots of my red rose tail Finn.




























After Waldo passed away, I was heartbroken and I missed him so much that I went to all of the pet stores In town looking for another Dragon. There is a store in town that used to care for their fish, but they don't care anymore. I found this little guy in what I can only charitably call the poop cup. His name is Enzo. He is shaping up to be as smart as Waldo and just as pretty


















Don't judge me. I know you go to pet stores to "browse" and then sneak things home too. Anyway, I went to the pet store to look for Ember Tetras (on new inventory day. Yeah...I know when new fish and plants come in...). I stopped to look at the Bettas and noticed that they got Plakats (which I have never seen there, ever). I felt a little set of beedy eyes staring at me from a shelf above me. There was the little Monkey faced black Betta that I had to take home. Here is Buster:


----------



## Zhylis

Goodness a trip down memory lane... my favorites, past and present:

*Young Tamerlane (Gold HM)*









*Temujin (Gold HMPK)*









*Magellan (Blue/white/cello HM)*









*Napoleon and kids (Salamander HMPK)*









*Red and the sassy Ms. Orange (HMPKs)*


----------



## ichy

Here is Greg Betta.
picture is at setup time, plants have really grown in


----------



## Tessa

Ossu, my plakat boy: cellophane, some white dragon scales, some black pineapple markings, extra long ventrals, attitude to spare...








http://www.plantedtank.net//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Nordic

New adoptee female in glass jar. Just arrived this morning at my wife's work... I found the betta in the classifieds.

Still have to find a large enough male for her. She already beat one up according to previous owner.


----------



## AquaAurora

I need to get update photos of all the bettas >.>



Varmint said:


> Hi,
> I've been away for awhile so I just wanted to drop in and share pictures of the boys
> 
> Here is a couple of shots of my red rose tail Finn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Waldo passed away, I was heartbroken and I missed him so much that I went to all of the pet stores In town looking for another Dragon. There is a store in town that used to care for their fish, but they don't care anymore. I found this little guy in what I can only charitably call the poop cup. His name is Enzo. He is shaping up to be as smart as Waldo and just as pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't judge me. I know you go to pet stores to "browse" and then sneak things home too. Anyway, I went to the pet store to look for Ember Tetras (on new inventory day. Yeah...I know when new fish and plants come in...). I stopped to look at the Bettas and noticed that they got Plakats (which I have never seen there, ever). I felt a little set of beedy eyes staring at me from a shelf above me. There was the little Monkey faced black Betta that I had to take home. Here is Buster:


Hey Varmint! I was wondering how you were doing when I came across an old photo of Waldo last night. Your boys are looking lovely, new guy I interesting, wonder how he'll marble.



Zhylis said:


> Goodness a trip down memory lane... my favorites, past and present:
> 
> *Young Tamerlane (Gold HM)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Temujin (Gold HMPK)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Magellan (Blue/white/cello HM)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Napoleon and kids (Salamander HMPK)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Red and the sassy Ms. Orange (HMPKs)*


Hey I recognize those guys! Forgot you had an account over here too ^^



Tessa said:


> Ossu, my plakat boy: cellophane, some white dragon scales, some black pineapple markings, extra long ventrals, attitude to spare...


Nice to see you over on these forums too ^^ I see your boy got a bit more color since you bought him, hope his white doesn't turn all blue.


----------



## AquaAurora

*The Office desk tanks*

Thought I'd start by showing all the bettas that inhabit my desk from left to right. You can see their tanks and more photos here
Ajax- blue-green black metallic hmpk male. This photo doesn't do his color justice:

this is a photo of when he first got here shows his colors much more accurately



Aristocoles- multi color hmee male. He had an accident a few months back with a net and lost the top part of his caudal fin, it growing back nicely though

older photo per-accident (and probably my favorite photo of him)


Xerxes- 'mustard' (marble) metallic hmpk male. He's my oldest betta and has some genetic issues: diamond eye (scales grow over the eyes leaving him mostly blind) and cysts over his body and fins. From above he looks green from head on he looks blue.




And finally Freya- yellow black "koi" (marble) hmpk female. Lovely gal nice personality, but she does not like her reflection in the thermometer (makes her look fat? haha)



Will post photos of my husband's betta and the living room bettas later ^^


----------



## Tessa

AquaAurora said:


> Nice to see you over on these forums too ^^ I see your boy got a bit more color since you bought him, hope his white doesn't turn all blue.


Hi, nice to see a familiar name - your fish and tanks are always so much fun to look at. And no, my boy hasn't really changed, it's the bounced flash from the camera that makes him look more colorful.


----------



## AquaAurora

Tessa said:


> Hi, nice to see a familiar name - your fish and tanks are always so much fun to look at. And no, my boy hasn't really changed, it's the bounced flash from the camera that makes him look more colorful.


Thank you, I love the look of Osss's tank with the contrasting red rock and tiger lotus. Ah ok.


----------



## Varmint

AquaAurora said:


> Hey Varmint! I was wondering how you were doing when I came across an old photo of Waldo last night. Your boys are looking lovely, new guy I interesting, wonder how he'll marble.


Hi Aqua Aurora. I'm glad to see you are still on this forum. Your desk Bettas are great. Magnus looks really healthy exept for the eye problem. Last night I was thinking about you too. I was looking at the earlier posts on this thread and sometime in 2014 you posted that you wanted to get a Betta. I was giggling later when I found out there are desk Bettas, the hubby's Betta and some others. By the way, Freya can come visit Buster any time she wants.

I've had Buster for around two months now and he hasn't changed. I'm kind of hoping he won't change too much since I love the dots, blotches and stripes he has. His little black lips remind me of the mustache phase Waldo went through when he marbled. Buster was labeled Koi at the store, so I am emotionally ready for marbling this time.


----------



## AquaAurora

Varmint said:


> Hi Aqua Aurora. I'm glad to see you are still on this forum. Your desk Bettas are great. Magnus looks really healthy exept for the eye problem. Last night I was thinking about you too. I was looking at the earlier posts on this thread and sometime in 2014 you posted that you wanted to get a Betta. I was giggling later when I found out there are desk Bettas, the hubby's Betta and some others. By the way, Freya can come visit Buster any time she wants.
> 
> I've had Buster for around two months now and he hasn't changed. I'm kind of hoping he won't change too much since I love the dots, blotches and stripes he has. His little black lips remind me of the mustache phase Waldo went through when he marbled. Buster was labeled Koi at the store, so I am emotionally ready for marbling this time.


You mean Xerxes? Sadly Magnus is no longer with us.. I had to put him down after over a month of bloat/constipation.. necropsy showed clogged stomach and nothing in intestines (though I did feed him (sparingly) during that time). I held out hope until he got clamped and lethargic. He had a bad habit of eating his floaters..I think that was the culprit.

Ok onto something less depressing, yes the betta bug bit hard (they are a perfect addition to planted nanos/picos!)! Even got my husband ^^ He actually got a female first then I loved her personality so much I had to get Freya! His girl really enjoys him petting her, gets bossy at feeding time, and she's amusingly flared at me a twice (never him) even though she knows I give my husband the food he gives her.
Freya has the best form/lack of deformities of all my bettas (husband's girl also has great form), she's such a lovely yellow (with tiny hints of orange in fins). I nearly bought a stunning male yellow koi from e-to-bay to breed her with a few months back but I have no breeding experience, no room for culturing micro foods for fry, or grow out tanks (or deal with them at cupping age).
You're boy is quite interesting with the light head and darker body (pie bald?) Curious to see if he will stay stable forever or suddenly change down the line.


----------



## Fin2you

Eeyore is my current Betta.


----------



## BettaBabe

Prince Charming exploring his new home. I love his color. Matches my living room decor. <3

Bump: Forgot the picture.


----------



## Varmint

AquaAurora said:


> You're boy is quite interesting with the light head and darker body (pie bald?) Curious to see if he will stay stable forever or suddenly change down the line.


It's called monkey face (it really is!Bettafanism: Definitions and more Guides). I talk to my bettas and I was calling Buster "hey, monkey face". I then stumbled onto a monkey face Betta on aquabid who looked just like Buster and then a Google search confirmed it. Never heard of it before now. With his black body and pink face, he reminds me of a capuchin monkey. I don't normally like piebald bettas but Buster is way cute.


----------



## Shushina

Just got a Beta and a new 3.7 gallon Petco cube tank. He keeps getting stuck to the vented slots of the filter. I tried blocking the vents with his Beta hamock leaf but I am still worried. This filter and pump is so weak. Can barely feel anything, yet he still goes in that corner and gets stuck. ????


----------



## AquaAurora

Shushina said:


> Just got a Beta and a new 3.7 gallon Petco cube tank. He keeps getting stuck to the vented slots of the filter. I tried blocking the vents with his Beta hamock leaf but I am still worried. This filter and pump is so weak. Can barely feel anything, yet he still goes in that corner and gets stuck. ????


Buy some filter foam and tie it to the intake slits so the foam completely covered the slits. I'd recommend using fishing line or acrylic thread so-cotton thread breaks down rather fast.


----------



## bsantucci

This is Coeus named after the Greek Titan of intelligence. 


















Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## AWolf

*My Female Marble*


----------



## mptski

These are our two guys. Darwin, (blue/purple/red) we've had for about 6 months and the pastel/blue (Dragon Scale?) we just got on New Year's Eve. He's already building bubble nests!


----------



## AquaAurora

mptski said:


> These are our two guys. Darwin, (blue/purple/red) we've had for about 6 months and the pastel/blue (Dragon Scale?) we just got on New Year's Eve. He's already building bubble nests!


Not dragon scale, but he is a marble, so except some color change (most commonly the blue will spread over the white, but marbles are unpredictable).


----------



## mptski

AquaAurora said:


> Not dragon scale, but he is a marble, so except some color change (most commonly the blue will spread over the white, but marbles are unpredictable).


Thanks AquaAurora I wasn't too sure but really didn't have the right look to the scales. Still pretty new to these fish!


----------



## uheartmoi

Where did you get these beauties?

Bump:


RusselltheShihTzu said:


> :icon_redf :icon_redf :icon_redf :icon_redf :icon_redf
> 
> Posted wrong photo; didn't think it looked right. That was a Betta I was thinking about buying. *This* is Emerson.



LAWD! So pretty! Where did you get this guy from!?


----------



## AquaAurora

The living rom bettas are harder to get photos of with the sun relfection

Antaeus-multi color veil tail male


Alastor- bi color (red adn white) delta male




Shreduski-mustard double tail male (though you couldn't tell he's dt.. he keeps his caudal so short >.<)




And my husband's betta:
Chiyome-red 'koi' (marble) halmfmoon plakat female






uheartmoi said:


> Where did you get these beauties?
> 
> Bump:
> 
> 
> LAWD! So pretty! Where did you get this guy from!?


That user has not been active on this form in 2 years, however they are active under the same name/avatar on a betta specific forum


----------



## MongooseALaMode

RusselltheShihTzu said:


> All of the Bettas are gorgeous and some of the tanks...oh, my! Here are my guys.
> 
> Little Willie then Finch then Si and, finally, Emerson.



FINCH!!! Beautiful!!!


----------



## MongooseALaMode

My new boy! I saw him Tuesday and couldn't stop thinking about him!

I'm thinking Rosario


----------



## Varmint

AquaAurora said:


> Hey Varmint! I was wondering how you were doing when I came across an old photo of Waldo last night. Your boys are looking lovely, new guy I interesting, wonder how he'll marble.


Just a Buster update. He is losing his cute pink and white monkey face. His face is filling in with black. Here are some blurry pictures (he won't sit still for the camera!) :wink2:


----------



## AquaAurora

Varmint said:


> Just a Buster update. He is losing his cute pink and white monkey face. His face is filling in with black. Here are some blurry pictures (he won't sit still for the camera!) :wink2:


I love the blue patch on his head ^^


----------



## Varmint

We're hoping the blue patch stays.


----------



## Nordic

Here she is again, now all cured and happy. Just look at the blushing tiger stripes and all the eggs.

She is huge!, At least twice the size of my male anyway. Not a show fish by any means because of the colour band at the end of the fins. But she has great shape, bettas get their shapes from their mothers. So she has good genes in my book.
It is a shame, I can't breed her at the moment, I just have too many new fish, all destined for breeding already.
Actually have a fish delivering a batch of babies as I type.


----------



## MongooseALaMode

My new king halfmoon.
Neptune


----------



## Nordic

Bad pic, but meet Vlad the Impatient.


----------



## AquaAurora

MongooseALaMode said:


> My new king halfmoon.
> Neptune


Did you buy him from a petco? Seems Ca petcos got some nice copper shipments in recently, sadly I've not seen any new nice kings around my area.


----------



## Mordechaj

Random delta picked up from LFS:










and his habitat:


----------



## bsantucci

Saw this awesome little dumbo at the LFS and couldn't say no. 


















Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## RWaters




----------



## Zoidborg

Here is My Male Betta 'Blue' (a.k.a. Eyrie Lord of the Veil) after going through several stages of marbling from white to black to peach and back to all blue he has settled with Blue body and red Fins.










and here are my Nine girls in my 20Long Sorority.











All of them were from Petsmart btw


----------



## tkblazer

Here is a picture of my betta after stealing food from the panda cory's


----------



## Tessa

Fresh pic of Ossu being his usual bossy self.








http://www.plantedtank.net//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## RWaters

Very nice. You must have a nice Petsmart!


----------



## love4betta

Wow, we don't have such fancy Bettas here, whenever they do show up they already have the "reserved" sign attached most of the time...That said, I love my two  I got Katniss as a baby(probably no bigger than 2 months) and Finnick is a recent addition. They are both in temporary 3 gallon tanks while their tanks are cycling(7 and 4-5 gallon tanks).I threw them in the 7g cycling tank for 5 minutes(SEPARATELY) just to snap some pictures. I literally could not get a better picture of Katniss, she's a little spitfire(hence the name).

Katniss(Plakat)


Finnick(Double Tail)


----------



## FishyKat

This guy I got from Petco for free, since it was gasping and on his side. I asked to take him for free and they agreed. This is his day 1 shot from 3 days ago.

Brought him home, set up a 1 gal tank with clean, heated water and some fake silk plants for him to rest on. I honestly did not think he'd survive the night.

3 days later, today, he's flaring and darting back and forth and in full fin- which appears to be delta, if not HM double tail. I can't even get a decent photo since he won't stay still! I will have to try again tonight. He's turning out to be a good looking betta and I normally don't own Double tails.

Once I give my 9 gal ehiem a good cleaning and recycle, and he's doing well, I will move him to the 9 gal tank.


----------



## love4betta

He is so pretty, he actually looks a lot like Finnick  So happy you could save him!


----------



## AquaAurora

FishyKat said:


> This guy I got from Petco for free, since it was gasping and on his side. I asked to take him for free and they agreed. This is his day 1 shot from 3 days ago.
> 
> Brought him home, set up a 1 gal tank with clean, heated water and some fake silk plants for him to rest on. I honestly did not think he'd survive the night.
> 
> 3 days later, today, he's flaring and darting back and forth and in full fin- which appears to be delta, if not HM double tail. I can't even get a decent photo since he won't stay still! I will have to try again tonight. He's turning out to be a good looking betta and I normally don't own Double tails.
> 
> Once I give my 9 gal ehiem a good cleaning and recycle, and he's doing well, I will move him to the 9 gal tank.


I wish my Petco would acknowledge their sick/dieing fish are just that and give them for free to people who want to save them.. I tried to save a very sick EE (elephant ear) but the manager would only take $3 off its price and revoke returns if he died.. was still too expensive for a nearly dead fish so I had to leave him .. No one buys EEs at my petco, they are so freaking over priced! Its sad to watch them deteriorate and eventually die in those horrid cups...


----------



## FishyKat

I hate those cups.

they look pretty healthy for the most part at my petco. every time I am there, there's always someone sorting and changing the cup waters- the aquarium over all looks pretty decent (rarely see a dead or sick fish)


----------



## Julie7778

Here's my new guy!


----------



## Rosieonfire

@julie778 what a pretty Plakat! 
Here are my boys Bruno and Marcel consecutively, both LFS


----------



## Rushdoggie

Finnegan before he was attacked. From Petco.

Hes a really cool dude, not aggressive at all to his tankmates and follows me around the room flaring and begging. Irridescent and stunning.


----------



## evil nick

Here he is 
Dumbo Betta but unfortunately something happened to his eye on the left. Its not popeye, I think its a cyst behind the eye honestly. I feel bad but he seems to do his thing. He shares his tank with 2 pea puffs and a dwarf frog. Its strange in that he will chase the puffers from time to time but he loves the frog. He loves to look at it and Ive even seen him laying on and next to it occasionally (prob coincidence though).

Awesome fish and he will literally come right to the tank and let you run your finger on him while he swims around it. I call them puppy fish. 
Hes lazy though and I tend to find him with his face planted between rocks on the ground. At first I was worried but then realized he was trying to get at worms and scuds that worked their way into the gravel.

On a side note I lost my white sailfin lyretail balloon molly this morning before work. I noticed him last night hiding and not eating last night and knew it was coming.. The female was actually pecking him and whacking him with her tail. Not sure if she was angry or trying to get him moving.


----------



## Nordic

Mollies are super aggressive when they realise something is weak.
I once had an angelfish stick his mouth in the end of a tube I was siphoning water with.
It pulled the gill covers so hard it flipped over like an umbrella in the wind. I was able to pop them back and the fish lived for a very long time afterwards.
The mollies attacked that fish so hard I had to put it in a guppy breeding net until it was better. It was literally like someone flipped a switch and they went into piranha mode.
And those weren't even the larger wilder type of mollies, but the typical inbred balloon mollies.

I love the dumbo look.... I wouldn't worry about the eye, if it isn't a new issue. They only need one.


----------



## Rosieonfire

evil nick said:


> Here he is
> Dumbo Betta but unfortunately something happened to his eye on the left. Its not popeye, I think its a cyst behind the eye honestly. I feel bad but he seems to do his thing. He shares his tank with 2 pea puffs and a dwarf frog. Its strange in that he will chase the puffers from time to time but he loves the frog. He loves to look at it and Ive even seen him laying on and next to it occasionally (prob coincidence though).
> 
> Awesome fish and he will literally come right to the tank and let you run your finger on him while he swims around it. I call them puppy fish.
> Hes lazy though and I tend to find him with his face planted between rocks on the ground. At first I was worried but then realized he was trying to get at worms and scuds that worked their way into the gravel.
> 
> On a side note I lost my white sailfin lyretail balloon molly this morning before work. I noticed him last night hiding and not eating last night and knew it was coming.. The female was actually pecking him and whacking him with her tail. Not sure if she was angry or trying to get him moving.


Bettas are so much fun, mine are so full of personality. He's very pretty, looks like a rainbow! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoidborg

That Dumbo is so cute! 2 of my Bettas had the same problem with the eye but eventually it went away.


----------



## Julie7778

I got another betta  his form isn't the best but I love white bettas! 
(Lol he was in a container when I took those photos so sorry for the scratches.) 




Here are a couple of more shots of my other betta.


----------



## Manami

My bettas!
Taking pictures of them is SO not easy! They swim all over the tank like crazy!


----------



## Rosieonfire

Julie7778 said:


> I got another betta  his form isn't the best but I love white bettas!
> (Lol he was in a container when I took those photos so sorry for the scratches.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a couple of more shots of my other betta.


That white beta is gorgeous! Bettas are tricky cause each one needs his own tank, which is awesome but if your like me and live in a tiny 1BR apt, you hit your carrying capacity pretty quickly lol


----------



## AquaAurora

Rosieonfire said:


> That white beta is gorgeous! Bettas are tricky cause each one needs his own tank, which is awesome but if your like me and live in a tiny 1BR apt, you hit your carrying capacity pretty quickly lol


20g long with DIY dividers you have 4 tanks ^^ Depending how you do it you can make a in tank sump to stick 1 filter and heater for whole tank warming/filtering.


----------



## Julie7778

> That white beta is gorgeous! Bettas are tricky cause each one needs his own tank, which is awesome but if your like me and live in a tiny 1BR apt, you hit your carrying capacity pretty quickly lol


Thank you so much! 

I agree completely. I just recently downgraded. If I could I would have so many more bettas. 



> 20g long with DIY dividers you have 4 tanks ^^ Depending how you do it you can make a in tank sump to stick 1 filter and heater for whole tank warming/filtering.


Love this idea. I always wanted to have a 20 long built into the wall and have each section a different aquascape with different carpets. One day...


----------



## AquaAurora

Some more recent shots of most of the bettas.

NEW gaint betta: André




Old man Xerxes



Aristocoles


Freya



Chiyome




Alastor



Antaeus


Not shown: Shreduski and Ajax.


----------



## Bobioden

Here is my Thunder.


----------



## mistergreen

@Bobioden, whoa, thunder is show quality.


----------



## garrettthecow

This is Gandalf:


----------



## Empress Akitla

Update!

Got another betta because I did a bad thing and walked into PetCo. I was actually browsing for a Dumbo Ear boy, and told my mom I wasn't going to get a betta if they didn't have one. Unless they had a Koi. So...there were no Dumbos...but there were three Koi. Crap. Their bettas looked so pitiful this time when I went in. If I had any other tanks cycled and setup I would've probably come home with three or so beautiful boys doomed to die in their cups.

Being as I only had one tank ready to go, I came home the biggest and healthiest Koi of the three. His name is Bansky. And he hardly sits still. His tank is a three gallon bubble bowl with a sponge filter and a Hydor heater. All crypts plus two small Anubias nana petites as well as some duckweed floating around.

He's so tiny compared to my other older boys, Ronin and Koa!


----------

